# Gastroenteritis in 6 yr old



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Members

It has been quite a while since I posted. Ruby is turning 6 on Dec 24th and having some health issues lately. She's at the vet hospital now on IV fluids with gastroenteritis. This is the second time in 6 months we have dealt with this. It starts out with soft stool and then turns into violent diarrhea and vomiting every 30 min and then dehydrated fast. We had blood work , X-rays and everything comes back clear.

Last time we thought maybe it was food since she was on Blue Buffalo since she was a puppy and sick of the recalls. After she got off of the Science Diet prescription food from vet after first bout of Gastroenteritis, we switched to Earthborn and did great on it. 

She does have a sensitive stomach and tends to get soft stool and vomits water if drinks too fast from time to time but no other issues and been a healthy active dog. 

Anyone have any experience with these issues? We are a little baffled on what is going on.


----------

